# Prawns with Pastis - Serves 2



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Recipe for Prawns Pastis ... Serves 2 ...

3 tblsps. extra virgin olive oil

16 large uncooked prawns in their shells

3 garlic cloves, peeled and sliced into fine slivers

1 head of fennel seeds

sal maldon or sea salt

black pepper

2 tblsps. Pastis

Set in a large sauté skillet or pan, over medium heat ... Add the oil, and when it is almost spitting, throw in the prawns together with the garlic, fennel seeds and plenty of seasoning ( add ur own favourites). Cook for 6 to 7 minutes, stirring to prevent garlic from burning.

You can tell when the prawns are done as they shall be a coral blush rose pink.

Add the Pastis and cook for 1 minute until all the Pastis fumes have burnt off. Serve straightaway ... Serve with either a Cava from Sant Sadurni D´Anoia or a Sauvignon Blanc from Marques de Riscal, Rioja Alavesa Designation ... and a lovely warm fresh Chapata style bread from the best bakery in ur hood.

Margcata.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Head of Fennel Seed?


----------



## jmueller (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Margcata! I still have some Pastis from Marseille left in a bottle because I don't like drinking it so much. Should taste great with the prawns though. Will try this soon!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I do pretty much the same with prawns or scampi. The fennelseeds are delicious in there. I roast them shortly in a dry pan on not too high heat and then powder them.

The endresult is the same when using pastis, Greek ouzo, Turkish raki... or any other anis spirit, as long as it isn't sweet like Marie Brizard.

All of these drinks are fantastic ingredients in seafood, fishsoups etc. I do add a very small dash of dry white wine too after the pastis has burnt off the alcohol. Thanks M.!

BTW, you probably know a lot of Spanish wines. Whenever you feel like it or have the time, I would be very grateful to find some of your suggestions on the cavas. Do you have some kind of a top ten of Spanish cavas? They are still a little(=very) unknown to me, well, except for the Cordoniù or Freixenet mass-product of course. I now have Mas Tauler, which is quite good, well, mas o menos.


----------



## shnooky (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Margcata, to be honest I've never had Prawns. I've never even heard of them until now.

So thanks for the introduction, I look forward to trying some soon.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

I enjoy Juve y Camps Extra Brut Reserva ... Juve y Camps is one of the oldest cava makers in Sant Sadurni d' Anoia, Barcelona in Alt Penedes. Truly elegant for New Years ... There is also a vanguard minimalist Cava producer Agosti ... off top of my head, I forget the full name however, if u check with Consejo Regulador of Sant Sadurni d' Anoia, all are listed in English, Catalan and Spanish languages. The Council of Regulations for this appellation.

Margcata


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

The prawns with pastis is a lovely appetiser or starter ... and I also like Chris Belgium's suggestion which I shall try tomorrow.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Spanish Cavas ...

My favourite and one of the best, is Juve y Camps hailing from one of the oldest wine estates in Sant Sadurni d' Anoia.

I am uncertain if I have answered this or not. I am always in editorial deadline and busy ...

If you still wish, I shall send you some of the more modern top shelf Cava makers' sparkling wines ...

Cordorniu and Freixenet are standard however, the Reserva Bruts are good quality. Rene Barbier is an old time maker as well.


----------

